# Genius: από τον γενέθλιο δαίμονα στην ιδιοφυΐα



## nickel (Dec 21, 2009)

Ο *δαίμων* είναι λέξη που υπάρχει ήδη στον Όμηρο. Άλλωστε οι δαίμονες είναι αρχαιότεροι από τους θεούς. Σύμφωνα με το ΕΛΝΕΓ, η λέξη προέρχεται από θέμα *δαι–* (ρήμα _δαίομαι_ = μοιράζω): ο δαίμων είναι η θεότητα που ορίζει και νέμει τη μοίρα.

Ο Πλάτωνας στον _Κρατύλο_ ταυτίζει τον _δαίμονα_ με τον «δαήμονα», τον γνώστη. Δεν είναι ακριβές, αλλά και ο _δαίμονας_ θα δώσει τον _δαιμόνιο_, που ήδη από τα αρχαία χρόνια σημαίνει και τον επιτήδειο. Όμως οι δαίμονες ταυτίζονται και με τη μοίρα του κάθε ανθρώπου (βλ. _ευδαίμων, κακοδαιμονία_). Δημιουργείται η πεποίθηση ότι κάθε άνθρωπος γεννιέται με τον προσωπικό του δαίμονα («γενέθλιος δαίμων»). Το _δαιμόνιο_ του Σωκράτη έβαλε σε μπελάδες τον φιλόσοφο, αφού τον κατηγόρησαν ότι εισήγαγε καινά δαιμόνια και ξέρουμε τι έπαθε μετά. Ο πατέρας του Τζιμ Μόρισον έβαλε και έγραψαν στην ταφόπετρα του γιου του το ελληνικό: ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΔΑΙΜΟΝΑ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ (όπως λέει η Wikipedia, «usually interpreted as "true to his own spirit"»). Γύρευε ποιος δαίμονας τον βασάνιζε κι αυτόν.

Ο *genius* της ρωμαϊκής μυθολογίας αντιστοιχεί στον δαίμονα της ελληνικής. Υπάρχει ο _genius natalis_, ο γενέθλιος δαίμων, αλλά κι ο _genius loci_, ο δαίμων του τόπου, το «επιχώριο πνεύμα» (με τη σημερινή μεταφορική σημασία, της ατμόσφαιρας που κάνει ένα μέρος να ξεχωρίζει). Ο λατινικός όρος προέρχεται από το ρήμα _gigno_ = γεννώ, ομόρριζο με το _γίγνομαι_.

Οι Γάλλοι έκαναν _génie_ τον δαίμονα των Ρωμαίων, αλλά πήγαν και τον μπέρδεψαν με το τζίνι του λυχναριού της αραβικής μυθολογίας (με αυτή τη λέξη μετέφρασαν στα γαλλικά το τζίνι των Παραμυθιών της Χαλιμάς). Τη γαλλική λέξη πήραν και οι Εγγλέζοι και χρησιμοποιούν το _genie_ μαζί με τις ορθογραφίες _jinn_ ή _Djinn_.

Από τη σημασία του ιδιαίτερου χαρακτήρα και της φυσικής ικανότητας ή κλίσης που κάνει κάτι ή κάποιον να ξεχωρίζει και με την επιρροή δαιμόνων και δαιμονίων ήθελε ένα βήμα για να φτάσει το *genius* στη σημασία της ξεχωριστής διάνοιας και της ιδιοφυΐας. 

Αλλά κι εμείς, όταν λέμε ότι κάποιος είναι τζίνι, ανακατεύουμε λίγο «τζίνιους» στο αραβικό στοιχειό.


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Nickel, για την τιμή της αφιέρωσης! :)
Έμπνευση για τη χρήση αυτού του ψευδώνυμου εδώ αποτέλεσε ο Daeman Uhr, ένα από τα πρόσωπα (ή μάλλον ήρωες, αφού οι πράξεις του τελικά ήταν nothing short of heroic) της διλογίας Ίλιον/Όλυμπος του Dan Simmons, η οποία κατατάσσεται στα έργα της λεγόμενης literary science fiction.
Ένας ήρωας που - παρότι στα δυο αυτά βιβλία βρέθηκε αιφνιδιαστικά σε πρωτόγνωρες κι εξαιρετικά αντίξοες συνθήκες, κατατρεγμένος από τον δικό του δαίμονα, τον Caliban - κατάφερε από άβγαλτος και μακάριος ηδονιστής να γενεί ολοκληρωμένος άνθρωπος, και να προσπαθήσει _επιτήδεια_ να ορίσει, ενόσω εγίγνετο και όσο γινόταν, τη μοίρα του, διατηρώντας όμως στο ακέραιο την ανθρωπιά που δηλώνει το δεύτερο συνθετικό της λεξιπλασίας του συγγραφέα για το όνομά του.
Παύω τώρα· δεν μπορώ άλλωστε να συναγωνιστώ τον Ρογέριο, με τη γλαφυρή περιγραφή της προέλευσης του δικού του χρηστώνυμου, εδώ. 
Αναφέρω μόνο το προφανές: όσοι δαίμονες και δαιμόνια κι αν βάλουν το χεράκι τους (ή το ποδαράκι τους, όπως συνηθίζουν οι δαίμονες), ο δικός μου θέλει ακόμη αμέτρητα βήματα για να πλησιάσει έστω και _κατά διάνοια_ στο genius. 
Ευχαριστώ και για το κομμάτι, ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου του Χαμαιλέοντα!
Και παίρνω το θάρρος να αλλάξω τον σύνδεσμο που έδωσες στην πρώτη ανάρτηση, ελπίζοντας αυτή τη φορά να επιτρέπεται η ενσωμάτωσή του εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Με τους γενέθλιους δαίμονες, πάντως, θυμήθηκα κι εκείνα τα ζωόμορφα δαιμόνια στο _Αστέρι του Βορρά _και ιδού η Λάιρα (Λύρα, θα προτιμούσα) με την πάντα ονειρική φωνή της Κέιτ Μπους.

_Lyra_ - Kate Bush


----------

